# Want to get Sponsored?



## Git Sum (Oct 24, 2011)

//http://peperonity.com/go/welcome-a;jsessionid=4855A58407DCB84AE271508EF709CEF3.cdb01**********

HACKED! SUCK IT!


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

hmmmm for real? lol


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

JayMess686 said:


> hmmmm for real? lol


fuck no.

Phishing.

ridicule and if we get a response, game on.


----------



## Git Sum (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually, we're not phishing. We are seriously looking to sponsor riders. Preferably ones that can spell.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Git Sum said:


> Actually, we're not phishing. We are seriously looking to sponsor riders. Preferably ones that can spell.


Damn, these phishing bots are pretty advanced nowadays.


----------



## Git Sum (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn right.. Gotta love technology.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Git Sum said:


> Preferably ones that can spell.


uh, no. it's PHishing. 

jokes on you moron.


----------



## Git Sum (Oct 24, 2011)

Apparently you don't know what phishing is so you can think what you'd like.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Git Sum said:


> We're looking to sponsor snowboarders and if you have a cool and original story we want to hear it. Send your stories along with your full name in subject line to sponsorship[at]gitsum.com.
> 
> If we like your story we just may feature you on our site and get you some cool free stuff.
> 
> ...


"Get you free stuff", "Various types of things"= achieve goals?

Next thing you will tell these kids is there is a sign-up fee, there always is a fee with you fucktards. BTW, I would love to be wrong about this kind of shit that i have seen every fucking year.


----------



## Git Sum (Oct 24, 2011)

We completely understand, there are a ton of companies out there that ask for fees and such. It's unfortunate that they do this type of thing because it makes companies like ours look bad for trying to help out up-and-comers. We have sent out thousands of free items all over the world to passionate athletes and the only thing we've asked in return is to spread the word.

There's no point in trying to argue the situation, you will have your opinions on the situation and unless things change with corrupt people it will always be the same.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What are you even offering that's what's sketchy as fuck. Are you a t shirt brand, snowboards, just trying to spread the stoke through struggle snuggling unsuspecting chicks that are looking for dick I mean a sponsorship?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What are you even offering that's what's sketchy as fuck. Are you a t shirt brand, snowboards, just trying to spread the stoke through struggle snuggling unsuspecting chicks that are looking for dick I mean a sponsorship?



Yeah, no link, just a 5 post newbie with a grammar attitude.

Waiting to be proven wrong. There are some monster riders on this forum who could use some flow.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Common kids, just climb into the back of this windowless van to sign up and get your free snowboard!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Dano said:


> Common kids, just climb into the back of this windowless van to sign up and get your free snowboard!


fingers crossed! (hoping for some ghb!)


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

What's a little dick if it means a free snowboard? 

TBH this site looks pretty trashy... not the best way to advertise your clothing line imo.

Git Sum Clothing - Home

Looks like you'd be getting tshirts and drunk chicks.

None of the links work... teenagers with a silk screener and poor web design skillz?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OP, You should definitely sponsor me, because I love free candy, and I put up a good struggle.

Really though, I am pretty fucken awesome...and you should. Im just shy of 35, can spin anything over a 180, usually ride about 20-25 days but skipped a year this season to move just about as far away from snow as I could, so will be rusty with my riding, don't really hit jumps, have a bung ankle & back and am generally rather irresponsible. I like beer, vodka and coffee and making fun of people but not necessarily in that order. I have a resonalbe vocarbulery tu.

And my one cool boarding story is from when I was staying in a multi bed room...took a huge dump in the loo as i thought no one was there (well, there wasn't when i went in), and when I came out there was a super hot chick sitting on her bed almost gagging at the smell. I then proceeded to get drunk at a bar, came home and snored my head off until she told me to shut the fuck up. I then left early in the morning to go boarding and accidentally woke everyone up in the room. So, really, I guess I'd be great to have on sponsored trips.

I have looked at your site and dont really like the graphic that you have, so you'd need to change that before I came on board.

I have my own snowboard too.

What do you think OP?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a bit confused. What kind of cool original story are you (OP) asking for?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

fattrav said:


> OP, You should definitely sponsor me, because I love free candy, and I put up a good struggle.
> 
> Really though, I am pretty fucken awesome...and you should. Im just shy of 35, can spin anything over a 180, usually ride about 20-25 days but skipped a year this season to move just about as far away from snow as I could, so will be rusty with my riding, don't really hit jumps, have a bung ankle & back and am generally rather irresponsible. I like beer, vodka and coffee and making fun of people but not necessarily in that order. I have a resonalbe vocarbulery tu.
> 
> ...


Fuck git sum, I'll sponsor you! Send me your addy and you'll have a slightly smelly pair of Burton socks with brown and pink polka dots in the mail to your door! Don't forget to give cred to your new crew.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

when i was in college there was a guy at the football games and baseball who would yell "Yum Yum, come git you sum" are you that guy?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Your website looks like crap. Douche bags, average looking chicks, and beer...really? Do you even have anything to do with snowboarding? First impression I got from your site was, this looks like damn jersey shore fan page.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

From looking at your website OP it looks like a sponsorship from your company would somehow involve a free rental at a trailer park, all the Stetson cologne you can wear and the clap.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im in it for the monetary compensation. free candy is nice too.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> im in it for the* monetary compensation*. free candy is nice too.


Ugh, sold out son!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Ugh, sold out son!


Hmmm, this begs the question: if you get in the game for money from the get go, is it really selling out? Is it selling out if you get in it for the money then switch to doing it for the love?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

shit i believe the days of selling out are long gone, i mean seriously what person wouldnt wanna get paid for snowboarding, or surfing or any other "extreme" sport for that matter. At the end of the day this world revolves around 2 things for men, green and in between. thats about it


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Hmmm, this begs the question: if you get in the game for money from the get go, is it really selling out?


No, its an investment or career really. And I would also add, that it would also come down to loving what you do.



CheeseForSteeze said:


> CheeseForSteeze said:
> 
> 
> > Is it selling out if you get in it for the money then switch to doing it for the love?
> ...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Speaking of money and love, let me close out this thread.


The Destiny Of America - YouTube


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

fattrav said:


> No, its an investment or career really. And I would also add, that it would also come down to loving what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm, some how i dont think the OP will be sponsoring me. (check the original post)

I may have to take you up on your sock offer Jenzo


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

fattrav said:


> Hmm, some how i dont think the OP will be sponsoring me. (check the original post)
> 
> I may have to take you up on your sock offer Jenzo


Did you hack their account? AWESOME.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Hmm, some how i dont think the OP will be sponsoring me. (check the original post)
> 
> I may have to take you up on your sock offer Jenzo





Sick-Pow said:


> Did you hack their account? AWESOME.


No, no I did not. I went back to the first post to have a look at the site again to do some more mocking...and what do ya know, there was a big gash staring at me from the OPs avatar.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Your not spamming........ ok I believe you.


----------

